# Dawson County



## whitetailhuntress21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey there fellow hunters! I'm new to GON. Was wondering if anyone else in Dawson County would like to share some information about the acorn crops and deer sightings. I'm interested in Dawson Forest WMA would like to do alittle hunting there this year. Thanks in advanced for all the information!!


----------



## bany (Aug 25, 2011)

Go small game hunting and check the place out. Deer numbers shrink as you go north but there are alot of good places to go. get the wma maps and start snooping. Good hunting!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 25, 2011)

Tons of redoaks, a few whiteoaks you have to just look around a little.


----------



## Nga. (Sep 7, 2011)

White Oaks are scarce north on the WMA. Deer seem to be on red oaks right now the few spots I've been.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 7, 2011)

The property I hunt next to DF is getting alot of red oak acorns on the ground, few white oaks as of yet , the muscadines are just about zilch this year but maybe they'll have to do some more moving to eat.


----------



## treemutt (Sep 8, 2011)

City of Atl tract along the river has always been good to me.I have saw lots of muscadines so far this yr.Red oaks starting to drop a little


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 12, 2011)

treemutt said:


> City of Atl tract along the river has always been good to me.I have saw lots of muscadines so far this yr.Red oaks starting to drop a little



Me too I think about half the state was there the last time I went


----------



## treemutt (Sep 19, 2011)

I went looking around this past Sat. lots of hunters on main rds. but none in very far.No one at the end of the paved main rd past the gate


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 14, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Nga. (Oct 19, 2011)

Found a lot of rubs and scrapes in north Dawson county this week. Whte Oaks either dropped or dropping in my area.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nga. said:


> Found a lot of rubs and scrapes in north Dawson county this week. Whte Oaks either dropped or dropping in my area.



I have heard similar stories around your area.  I havent seen any yet.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nga. said:


> Found a lot of rubs and scrapes in north Dawson county this week. Whte Oaks either dropped or dropping in my area.



Yep same here on ours in Northern Dawson County


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Guys! Thanks for all the replies. How was everyone's opening day hunt? Any luck? I heard a few shots around 9-9:30this morning. Went back this evening for an evening hunt didn't see anything. Are y'all having better luck in the mornings or afternoons? I'm gonna give it another go first thing in morning. Hope all y'all have a great hunt tomorrow. I'll check back in tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 24, 2011)

16 deer total, 3 bucks, 13 does, 5 bears seen and one killed. No chasing not really even what you would call following


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am having better luck in the evenings,  I had a doe come screaming by me this am for no reason that i could tell.   All the deer i have seen have been around acorns.  I have only seen a couple of rubs so far and have not found a scrape yet


----------



## randolphlr (Oct 30, 2011)

Hunted last 3 days, saw 4 small bucks on thurs in the acorns between 8am to 10am then nothing for the rest of the hunt.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well....know it's been a couple of days but I was hopeful that I would be posting a nice picture of a BBD. LOL
Didn't happen obviously!
Hunted Friday heard about 12 good shots between 8-9:30 am. Didn't hear much in the evening. Hunted Saturday in the God awful surrounding winds at 50 mph! The weather man really messed that up if you ask me! 10mph my foot! Only heard a couple good shots in the am nothing in the pm. Didn't even see a squirrel. Sure didn't see no 4 legged animals! LOL
To many acorns on the ground. You can rollerskate on them! Deer don't have to move to far to eat. I'm afriad it could be a rough hunting season especially during the rut. What's y'all's opinion? 
Appericate all comments! Check back tomorrow.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 1, 2011)

whitetailhuntress21 said:


> Well....know it's been a couple of days but I was hopeful that I would be posting a nice picture of a BBD. LOL
> Didn't happen obviously!
> Hunted Friday heard about 12 good shots between 8-9:30 am. Didn't hear much in the evening. Hunted Saturday in the God awful surrounding winds at 50 mph! The weather man really messed that up if you ask me! 10mph my foot! Only heard a couple good shots in the am nothing in the pm. Didn't even see a squirrel. Sure didn't see no 4 legged animals! LOL
> To many acorns on the ground. You can rollerskate on them! Deer don't have to move to far to eat. I'm afriad it could be a rough hunting season especially during the rut. What's y'all's opinion?
> Appericate all comments! Check back tomorrow.



Your right about the roller skating on acorns, I am very close to the pickens co. side of dawson and have seen a few scraps and rubs. I have not hunted since fri. I am ready to get back after them. which part of the county you hunting??


----------



## treemutt (Nov 1, 2011)

Hunted Monday morning in Lumpkon Co. real close to Dawson co. line Saw 1 small spike & 5 doe.Acorns seem to be gone where I hunt in white oak patch.Only one small rubbed tree so far no scrapes


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 2, 2011)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Your right about the roller skating on acorns, I am very close to the pickens co. side of dawson and have seen a few scraps and rubs. I have not hunted since fri. I am ready to get back after them. which part of the county you hunting??




I'm hunting around the Yellow Creek Rd intersection of Kelly Bridge Rd. I'm ready to go back myself but it would be nice to actually see a deer and possibly get the oppuritunity to kill it instead of seeing all these acorns only! lol
I've seen one descent scrape couple of rubs nothing much really.
Looking forward to the weekend hoping things will pick up.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Rutting??*

When do y'all think the rut will start here? I have heard around the middle of Nov. to late Nov. Not sure myself. I'm a very novice hunter. LOL.
Would appericate all the advice y'all want to share. I would really appericate it if y'all could post when you see buck chasing does. I haven't seen any ran over yet. Have y'all?
People are telling me thats a good sign that the rut has started.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 3, 2011)

sightings for me have dropped way off over the last two weeks.  I have not seen a deer in my last 5 sits.  that being said i am starting to see a few scrapes and some small rubbs.  Most of the white oaks apear to be about done and I am finding red oaks now.


----------



## randolphlr (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been in d.forest behind the dove fields and saw a small buck licking overhad branch and try to make a little scrape.....somewhere there has to be some bigger bucks running around.  Not seen any does, just the little boys?  Maybe will scount out a new area tomorrow and next week before bucks open up again.


----------



## Nga. (Nov 9, 2011)

Action should be picking up.... Saw a couple lone doe when scoped hocks were stained. 1 even was roughed up on the back a little. 
Should be a good weekend


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 9, 2011)

been a good 3 weeks so far, had a good 7, a good 8, my 10and my bear killed on our club so far


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Guys! Sorry long time no reply. I've been out scouting for about a week and half noticed lots more scrapes and rubs. Have pics of 4 nice Big Bucks on my trail cams but no daytime activity yet everything mostly late night early moring (4-6) before shooting light anyways. I was in my ground blind today for about 8 hours. Seen the most activity today I've seen in 3 weeks! First at 7:20am a little 6pt buck came within 20 yards of my blind. At 9:15 a doe and yearling. About 5 mins later a nice tall 5 pt buck came by. Also had about 15 turkeys in the area. All and all it was a great day. Didn't see a shooter buck but I think this week coming up is going to be prime time. I've noticed in the pictures I have over the last 3 days the bucks necks are starting to swell up and their hocks are getting darker and darker. I hope all y'all have a good week hunting this coming week. Don't forget to post your photos! I'll show y'all mine when I get him. LOL


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2011)

I know where theys one less 130 class 8pt from Dawson county. Came in on my buddy hard after a doe. Id say the DF hunt this week will hit it dead on. I expect some bigguns to die!


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 13, 2011)

Had one of my better days ever in the ga woods today.  I saw three small bucks this am. Along with 4 doe as well as 2 doe this afternoon.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 13, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I know where theys one less 130 class 8pt from Dawson county. Came in on my buddy hard after a doe. Id say the DF hunt this week will hit it dead on. I expect some bigguns to die!



thats what i'm hoping for and i hope its me thats doing the killing


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a heads up for you guys.
They've started here in D'ville as of yesterday.
I saw 10 yesterday evening.....5 bucks 5 does...all chasing or being chased. One buck was 10 yards behind a doe...she was doing everything in her power to shake him.


----------



## Nga. (Nov 17, 2011)

What area river rambler.... Still nothing happening in north dawson co.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 17, 2011)

Nga. said:


> What area river rambler.... Still nothing happening in north dawson co.


Don't feel lonely. I've saw no rutting either. Really think we may not. Gonna be a trickle rut. Ofcourse everytime I leave. A big one seems to come right by the front door. So im told anyhow


----------



## Nga. (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope to be there when he comes through in the daylight. I had my camera over a scrape.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 17, 2011)

Hope you get him. It should be getting closer every day!


----------



## Nga. (Nov 17, 2011)

Talked to a guy today he was on DF... He had 2 bucks come through nose to tail on him today no staining on hocks or anything.... I had one send me a text had one burning a doe all over him in thicket for about a half hour.. Could really tell what he was...


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 17, 2011)

Nga. said:


> What area river rambler.... Still nothing happening in north dawson co.



That's where I am.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 17, 2011)

*I can only tell you what I'm seeing.*



Nga. said:


> Talked to a guy today he was on DF... He had 2 bucks come through nose to tail on him today no staining on hocks or anything.... I had one send me a text had one burning a doe all over him in thicket for about a half hour.. Could really tell what he was...



That's very strange. I killed a young buck on opening day that had black hocks. At D B deer processing in D'ville he said they all had black hocks two weeks ago.

I'm telling you it's on right now.
Forget hunting daybreak. Get in your stand at 9:30 and stay till 6:00 pm. You'll see bucks. 
Hunted for two hours today after work. Saw a buck with dark tarsals.
Hunted last Sunday. Two does running around like clowns scared to death.
Hunted last Sat. Saw 5 different bucks chasing 5 does. One of them nose to tail like your friend mentioned.

I think it's early for this area this year, but it's here.
Normally it's rocking on Thanksgiving.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 20, 2011)

*12 hours. Nothing.*

Now after all the action I've seen lately....something even stranger.

I sat in the stand yesterday from 6:30am-6:00 pm and didn't see one deer. More turkey than you can shake a stick at, but no deer. (Sure wish we had a fall season like a lot of other states.)

I've seen deer each of the last 4 times over the last 7 days out of that stand. I'm not sure what the deal was...may I contaminated the area with scent, but I've been very careful not to.

Anyone else seeing rut behavior on Dawson?


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 20, 2011)

I had a young buck chasing a doe hard 2 days ago on my trail cam. But at the same time I had 2 brand new young 6 pointers come in the last two nights and were chasing each other. =D 

I am also covered up in Turkey, but no bear.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 22, 2011)

*Dawson Monday and Tuesday*

So far nothing. They were running around like crazy last week...nothing but squirrels now.

Granted I'm hunting thick stuff so I'm only getting a fractional perspective of what's going on.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 22, 2011)

River Rambler said:


> So far nothing. They were running around like crazy last week...nothing but squirrels now. Granted I'm hunting thick stuff so I'm only getting a fractional perspective of what's going on.



Well that blows my theory! Im on a fairly open field with heavy woods on both sides and I thought for sure they were hiding in the thick of the woods from me. =D

I had nothing come through this morning and a few does come through quickly as the rain started pouring down. Im gonna hit it again tomorrow though because its suppose a little nicer, way cooler with sunshine.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 25, 2011)

*Dawson County Local Report*

Looking for a local report of activity in the Dawson Co. area.
Anyone seeing any activity?


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 26, 2011)

Seen 15-20 does since Thursday till now, no bucks. Another guy hunting here seen a basket 8 chaing , but nothing else, seems a little dead to be honest.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 27, 2011)

Been slow for us over the last week or so as well. Have not seen a deer in the last 5 sits or so


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm seeing alot of does in our food plot , but nothing to indicate any kind of rut action so far, buck pics are 1-2 hocks not black at all. Maybe next week when it turns off colder.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 27, 2011)

Its on here I think. That should put yall about next week. I've saw chasing wide open the last 2 days in northern Forsyth. A little late but its here.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 27, 2011)

One of the guys i hunt with walked to his food plot today at 330 to hunt there eating side by side was a nice 8 and a good 6 , he watched them feed for a few then the bigger one left before he got a shot , but did shoot the 6, necks not swelled and hocks dry and not stinking, hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 27, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> One of the guys i hunt with walked to his food plot today at 330 to hunt there eating side by side was a nice 8 and a good 6 , he watched them feed for a few then the bigger one left before he got a shot , but did shoot the 6, necks not swelled and hocks dry and not stinking, hopefully next week will be better.



Talked to a taxidermy yesterday. No physical signs of rut on any local bucks brought in.

Looking specifically for red spiderweb-like broken capillaries under the skin in the neck area.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 4, 2011)

Again this weekend, 5 people hunting, seen 17 does ,2 button heads and no bigger bucks. Next weekend its time to put a few does in the coolers


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 27, 2011)

Seeing lots of scrapes and even some new rubs, killed 2 does Monday morning and will be hitting the woods hard from Wednesday till Sunday


----------



## smackdown51 (Dec 29, 2011)

seen anything yet?


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 29, 2011)

Seen 4 does today bout 330, checked 3 cameras and had a 8 with broken g2 and 2 other 8 pointers one early morning going into thicket, and one crossing our camp road. Both were decent deer. The one with the broken g2 is a lot bigger but he's only moving thru a swamp bottom between 2 &.5 in the morning


----------



## g3gordon (Jan 2, 2012)

*Dawson Forest Turkey*

Is Dawson Forest a good place to hunt turkey?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 2, 2012)

No


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 2, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> No



It sho ain't easy...


----------



## g3gordon (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, what wma would be a good place?


----------



## DvilleDawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Why wouldnt Dawson Forest be good? I live on the north end and I am covered up every day in more Turkey then I can count.


----------



## g3gordon (Jan 3, 2012)

DvilleDawn said:


> Why wouldnt Dawson Forest be good? I live on the north end and I am covered up every day in more Turkey then I can count.




I know that the forest has different  tracks.. now the north end is that the bobcat track?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 3, 2012)

DvilleDawn said:


> Why wouldnt Dawson Forest be good? I live on the north end and I am covered up every day in more Turkey then I can count.


Can I come kill one?


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 4, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Can I come kill one?


----------



## DvilleDawn (Jan 4, 2012)

g3gordon said:


> I know that the forest has different  tracks.. now the north end is that the bobcat track?



 I know very little about the dawson forest tracks because I actually try and avoid the place mostly. 
To many crazy people with guns in there.   

I live right off the forest up near amicalola falls and my neighbors and I are absolutely covered up with turkey.
Bobcat Track? I would love to see a bobcat on one of my trail cams. 



GA DAWG said:


> Can I come kill one?



Big ol' turkey shoot!  

I seriously have no less then 30 turkey each day on my trail cam just from my yard. 
And my feild cams are just as busy. My neighbors are all reporting the exact same thing!! 

COME ON TURKEY SEASON!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 4, 2012)

Im seriously wanting to kill one of em to  Its the wildcat tract up there not bobcat lol.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Jan 4, 2012)

Man I love turkey! 
I love to eat them and I love the feathers. 
Im so ready!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 4, 2012)

What you do with the feathers?


----------



## DvilleDawn (Jan 4, 2012)

You can do tons of things with feathers. On the end of a walking stick it just looks like a cool indian staff. Feathers are also great for dream catchers. Needless to say my entire living room is done in a southwestern indian motif. Im a little bit of an old hippy so I like to wear them in my hair and hang them from my truck mirror. =D


----------

